# New 10,000 Decoy Video



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I just got Jims new video called The 10,000 Decoy Hunt. It was shot in North Eastern South Dakota. It was put on by Mike and Chad huntingsnows.com as you all my know. I think that this video is one of the best yet. I think its very much worth the money. They have good hunts and one hunt was an 80+ bird day.
Go get it.
Reid


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds like a neat video, I'll have to buy it.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

How was the footage in this one? Professional camera work or more amateur? How about range of shots?


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

were at in South Dakota was this movie shot at. Just curious, And goose, I want to ask if you have heard of a guy running around Aberdeen named Troy Fox, if so, smack him in the head for me and say its from his big brother. :beer:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

the video is pretty good and professional lookind, I hunted wiht them the day before the 10,000 goose hunt starts (the hunt is the first thing that is shown), we had probably ana verage of 20-50 yard shots, but on the video it looks like they are skybusting alot of the birds.
Its a really good video though.
I suggest you get it.

How old is Troy Fox, i am going to be 17 on Friday so i dont know if i would know him.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Troy is 23, He went to College there and was on the wrestling team. He is graduated now, and is a Graphic Artist there.

BY THE WAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOOSE!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday!

Orderred the video yesterday and anxiously awaiting its arrival!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

How does it stack up to other snow videos? Like Snow Flurries, etc?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I dont know Troy then.

I think its better then snow flurries, I have all of Jims videos and snow flurries also. I dont htink there is enough talking in snow fluries. Jims has more talking and hes always like heres the spread for the day and I like it alot more.

Thanks boys, say a prayer that we hammer them tomorow.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's a little amatuer clip of mallard whacking a juvie.

www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/movie/mallard.mpg

Oh well, it's free.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

More More More!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I take it you're enjoying yourself in Nodak this spring Porkchop? :bop:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I question myself everyday why I did not come to this great state earlier.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

That video rocks. Soon boys soon there will be more. He he he


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Someday hopefully I'll be a Videohoeffessional! :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

They outta do a video with 2 dozn northwinds and a harvest of 100 birds. That would be more impressive!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I still think that you should do a nodak outdoors video Chris......It would be way more fun, just need to have an edited version!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Get rid of the colorful language!!! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Did you notice on that clip how far Mallards shells fly to the right after the shot. ??? I saw them coming across my line of sight last weekend all the time. I have a tough enough time shooting and concentrating on one bird at a time with out that!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Short,but neat...how do you get videos on here like that???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Short,but neat...how do you get videos on here like that???


I took the clip with my digital camera. It's not exactly quality footage, but it's simple for me to take. I use Corel 9 to edit the clip. I wish I would've taken more clips, but it's hard to put the gun down when they're on the deck.

We have been looking into making videos for awhile, as I've dabbled a bit with video editing/DVD menu setups. Maybe this fall???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So you are talking about a digital camera that has a 1 minute video option?My daughter has one of those.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup...that's what I used. The quality is poor; for instance, that movie above was filmed about 15 yards from the bird....looks more like 50.


----------

